# Dolmar 6100 vs ms362



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm really on the fence and weighing what to do . Stihl has such great dealer networks and the 362 seems like it's a good setup especially after it's broke in and muffler mod I can get one with 20" bar for 699 $but the dolmar. 6100 Is at 574 $it seems to it's equal but there's only two dealers around kind of far and both shops are not really professional business setup s'more like a lawn mower guy in a lean too off a garage kinda thing . The dolmar is said to have great power has 2 yr warranty but it's kinda ugly and just has a cheap looking feel and fit to it ( very poulon -esq ) the Stihl has great features and like all stihl pro saws it's gorgeous it's well designed and of excellent quality however the warranty is only 90 days. ! Id like to get the dolmar but no one seems to have a 6100 and reviews are scarce and I don't want to drop. 6 bills and have a unreliable terd with poor service . Whst should I do who has run both . They are very similar saws in weight power and price .. is the stihl worth the extra 130$ Is the dolmar a well guarded secret in the saw world that I'm not realizing .


----------



## jmman (Jan 22, 2014)

flotek. I can't comment on the saws, but concerning the Stihl warranty, I'm 99% sure you get a one year consumer warranty (two years if you buy a six pack of ultra mix or pre-mix). There was a thread on here recently about it. I was "kicking the tires" of an MS261 a while ago and the dealer was telling me about the extended warranty if I buy a six-pack when I purchase the the saw. Here's the link (note that if you are NOT earning money with the saw, you're good to go AND the only product it does not apply to is the concrete cutter):http://www.stihlusa.com/information/warranty-service-info/engine-oil-double-warranty/


----------



## Stihl-Pioneer (Jan 22, 2014)

They are both well built saws. Unless your commercial you should get a 2yr warranty on the 362 if you buy a 6pack of ultra oil.
The dealer service should be a part of where you purchase and that should help you decide on the brand. Dolmars are great saws but the dealer network isn't the greatest.


----------



## retoocs555 (Jan 22, 2014)

I like the 6100 better than the 362. And I have used both.

That said I also would not buy a new chainsaw from a distant guy in a lean-too who may not be able to service the saw correctly to boot.


----------



## 740jsmayle (Jan 22, 2014)

Just because there is no fancy store doesn't mean he's not a good dealer. My Dolmar dealer works out of his garage as a second job. I couldn't ask for a better person. Stihl dealer was going to get my business but the manager opened his mouth lost a sale . I'm really satisfied with my saw .


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2014)

What you really should get is of course a 562xp or a Jonsered 2260!


----------



## srb08 (Jan 22, 2014)

Go with the brand that has the best dealer support in your area.
It sucks to deal with a nit wit dealer that's only concerned about sales and doesn't care about service and support. Parts availability, down the road, is something to think about as well. 

Although you didn't ask about the Husqvarna 562 or Jonsered 2260, both are great saws. I'm a Stihl guy but own and love my 562. If you have a good dealer close, both are worth a look.

Good luck, however you decide to go.


----------



## MRCo. (Jan 22, 2014)

I've sold a number of 6100s since they came out and we have nothing but good reports on them. I agree on the looks, but any saw that eats wood sure looks pretty when the chips are flying. The 362 is a good, good saw, but like you say, add the 6 pack of oil and tax and is it $150 better? I'd contend that it isn't. Stihl fanatics will contend otherwise. I agree with a previous statement, if the dealer is operating out of the back of his van I don't care as long as he is knowledgeable and committed to doing the right thing by his customers. Trust me, some of the worst experiences in the world are with the big place. Walmart- do you go there for personal service and quality goods? I say try to run them both to compare in your own mind how you like them, make the decision on which dealer will have your back regardless of fancy store front, and pull the trigger.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 22, 2014)

What brand are your other saws? It is always better to keep them the same bars swap etc!


----------



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks guys see my stihl dealer with the good price is really pompous as soon as I mentioned dolmar was also a consideration he immediately said they were gas hogs and slow even my 290 farm boss I'm replacing would beat a 6100 . Which made me reconsider going through his shop because I read reviews stating the exact opposite and YouTube videos show the 6100 absolutely ripping logs up !also he says he will decide on the problem if there's warranty work involved says he will " know " if it's been used hard or for commercial use ( which it won't) I don't want to trust this mans judgement he doesn't look like he has personal integrity I may need later . The dolmar dealers are Amish and handyman shops not very business like per say either but they probably would stand by their product line . The stihl dealers are all really high on price compared to the rest of the country it seems


----------



## redmule (Jan 22, 2014)

flotek said:


> Thanks guys see my stihl dealer with the good price is really pompous as soon as I mentioned dolmar was also a consideration he immediately said they were gas hogs and slow even my 290 farm boss I'm replacing would beat a 6100 . Which made me reconsider going through his shop because I read reviews stating the exact opposite and YouTube videos show the 6100 absolutely ripping logs up !also he says he will decide on the problem if there's warranty work involved says he will " know " if it's been used hard or for commercial use ( which it won't) I don't want to trust this mans judgement he doesn't look like he has personal integrity I may need later . The dolmar dealers are Amish and handyman shops not very business like per say either but they probably would stand by their product line . The stihl dealers are all really high on price compared to the rest of the country it seems


 Are you near meyersdale pa


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2014)

You can of course not trust what a dealer has to say about a competing brand, just as you can't trust what some video is indicating. The videos don't say anything about all the variables (and there is a lot of them) that are involved.


----------



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

True but I'd trust owners and video over a dealer . I'm in nw pa.


----------



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

Jonsenred and husky don't interest me


----------



## rob066 (Jan 22, 2014)

flotek said:


> True but I'd trust owners and video over a dealer . I'm in nw pa.


 Im kinda that way in Mckean Co.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 22, 2014)

I don't think you can go wrong with either one. Buy from the dealer that is the most knowledgeable. I have sold several 6100's and had good reports back on them and I have one personally that is sitting in TN awaiting its turn to be ported. 1 of my guys just traded his 6400 for a 6100 but I haven't had the chance to run a 362 yet.


----------



## lone wolf (Jan 22, 2014)

If you want a stihl dont get the 362 get a 440 441 460 or 461 that little 600 cc saw is almost as heavy as a 70 cc saw but you get better power. I don't remember but does the 362 have a small filter?


----------



## Treespotter (Jan 22, 2014)

Go for the 6100. Even an equal price or even higher price for the 6100 would let me run to a remote dealer for the buy. 
The Stihl dealer you talked to is probably very scared by now ventilating crap like that. 
I'm not that bothered with a Dolmar dealer that's not close by. Why would you. The saws are built to last. 

Wolter


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 22, 2014)

I have the 6100 and like it. I am on tank 4 it was not worth the extra $. Have a desent dealership close. Not a stihl guy.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 22, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> I have the 6100 and like it. I am on tank 4 it was not worth the extra $. Have a desent dealership close. Not a stihl guy.



Do you now??? I may have to drive North!!!


----------



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks guys I think you helped me decide on the dolmar . I love stihls myself but I think that because they have the market they do a bit of gouging and the dealers seem to take full advantage of this fact. I'm not going to just give out 700 to any old fool


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

I've been thinking about the 6100 and have read and discussed all that there is on them thus far. From the guys that I have talked with the 6100 only gets outshined by the husky 562xp and it's only by a hair (stock vs stock). Personally I fix my own saws and will order any needed parts from edge and engine for any of my dolmars. Parts will be here in a couple days (same wait if you order from a stihl dealer). I also know the work is done right if I do it myself. HECK You're in NW PA??? You're not that far from E&E one of the best online Dolmar parts retailers IMHO.

http://www.edgeandengine.com/store/replacement-parts/dolmar-oem-parts-accessories.html

Stock weights:
6100 = 13.2 lb
362 mtronic= 13.2 lb
6400 = 14.1 lb
441mtronic = 14.6
7910 = 14.7 lb
440 = 14.8 lb

Buy the 6100 and if you don't like it I'll buy it from you! LOL!


----------



## walexa07 (Jan 22, 2014)

I hate to say anything about the Dolmar because I have not ran any of the late model saws - if other folks say they are good then I believe them. My vote however would be to go with the Stihl, and get the M-tronic as well. It has been stated to have the upgraded air filter system similar to the MS261, and the M-tronic is a joy to use since the saw is always in the best tune possible. Keep in mind though that I have not run a 362 - I had its predecessor the 361 and I really liked that saw, but moved it on down the road on a trade for a 441 M-tronic ported by Mastermind. Since there are alot of Stihl dealers local, find one you like and trust and see if he will match the one that gave you the best price. The Stihl will most likely hold its value better in the event you ever decide to move it down the road for whatever reason.

Good luck with your decision - I'm sure you will be happy with whatever choice you make. You stated in your OP that the Dolmar seemed to be less quality and you were very impressed with the build of the Stihl. Your initial perceptions may change, but if they don't you may always wish you had gone with the Stihl. $150 is alot of money I know, but over the lifetime of a saw it's not much. I like the old saying to buy once, cry once............

Waylan


----------



## ktoom (Jan 22, 2014)

Take a look at the new 2014 Stihl catalog... Says the 362 weighs 12.8lbs


----------



## BKrusher (Jan 22, 2014)

362 cm


----------



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

The 362 i held says 13.0 on it


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2014)

flotek said:


> Jonsenred and husky don't interest me




That puts you at a serious disadvantage regarding the 60cc class at this point - but each to his own!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2014)

ktoom said:


> Take a look at the new 2014 Stihl catalog... Says the 362 weighs 12.8lbs





flotek said:


> The 362 i held says 13.0 on it




Well, the KWF test report say 13.2, regardless what Stihl said at different places.....


----------



## Vibes (Jan 22, 2014)

Sounds like the some of the Stihl dealers around this area. I'm sure they have great saws and I will never knock them, (who am I kidding yes I will knock some of them) but the 2 original Stihl dealers in our area were such pompuss azzes that it has just totally turned me off of the brand. We had a Homelite dealer who started dealing Jonsered when Homelite started slipping and he was just a good crabby old guy who had saws and was good about fixing them.

Not to hijack the thread, but I wouldn't let the condition or size of a shop deter my purchase. I'm an old biker and am used to dealing with dirty guys in dirty shops. Its about how good of a dirty shop is it.


----------



## tallguys (Jan 22, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> That puts you at a serious disadvantage regarding the 60cc class at this point - but each to his own!


No disadvantage whatsoever, as last I checked there is more than one brand of saw cutting lots of wood for lots of guys. 
As you yourself said... each to his own.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

First the 362 is 12.8 (non-mtronic). Mtronic adds 0.2 lbs. But why would you buy a non-mtronic???

Second, if a guy were inclined he could fix anything he wants on his own chainsaw and all it takes is some time reading and asking questions on here. You don't need to depend on a dealer at all!

That being said, the only shops that are worth anything around here are the small ones that enjoy the saws and the work! Most of these small guys know way more than the big dealerships and would try harder to earn and keep your business. I don't "professionally" run a saw shop, but if I did, I already know 100x more that the $15/hr desk jockey they got sitting behind the computer at the Stihl dealers in des moines. Small engine shops that specialize in chainsaws are usually where you'll get the best labor rates and the best knowledge/advice. I'd rather go to Wal-Mart for a wild thing before going to buy a saw at a Stihl dealer around here. Now I know there are good dealers out there so don't get me wrong. You just need to know which to trust with your money and your saws, and if you can't trust a dealer, trust yourself!


----------



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

If I wanted a husky or a Johnny red id go to tractor supply or lowes heck they probably sell em at dollar general by now lol
My dad has a bigger husky the father in law has the j rod .. Neither are anything to write to mom about IMHO


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

Just for more future reading. Saw hawgs has a new thread that just started about a 6100 that has some tree service time on it.

I'd post the link but the a**hole moderators don't allow links from hawgs over here. if you want proof the next word I type will the be the site name they banned...

example>>>> ********.com

Do a google search for sawhawgs with a "Z" instead of a "S"


----------



## KenJax Tree (Jan 22, 2014)

flotek said:


> If I wanted a husky or a Johnny red id go to tractor supply or lowes heck they probably sell em at dollar general by now lol
> My dad has a bigger husky the father in law has the j rod .. Neither are anything to write to mom about IMHO



Define "bigger" a 460 Rancher is a bigger saw but so is a 390xp. Anything to write home about won't be at Lowe's or TSC.


Sent from my Autotune Carb


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 22, 2014)

Nothing against smaller shops here, we had a smaller Chevy dealer that was real honest, no rip offs when doing repairs and a big dealer that was just plain crooked doing repairs. Just figures the small honest one is gone. steve


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> Nothing against smaller shops here, we had a smaller Chevy dealer that was real honest, no rip offs when doing repairs and a big dealer that was just plain crooked doing repairs. Just figures the small honest one is gone. steve


I'd rather do honest business and take the chance on having to find a different dealer in the future...


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

flotek said:


> If I wanted a husky or a Johnny red id go to tractor supply or lowes heck they probably sell em at dollar general by now lol
> My dad has a bigger husky the father in law has the j rod .. Neither are anything to write to mom about IMHO



A broken-in 562xp or 362 M will hand a 6100 it's ass all day long, and in bigger wood, and get you better MPG while doing it, and beat the snot of the 6100 if you resell as well. The only reason to get a Dolly 6100 is because you happen to think a used SAAB is an interesting car to own.


----------



## ktoom (Jan 22, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Well, the KWF test report say 13.2, regardless what Stihl said at different places.....



SawTroll, my point is that Stihl is probably doing it as some type of ploy, so that when people compare the saws by weight, it dont look as bad lol.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

reindeer said:


> A broken-in 562xp or 362 M will hand a 6100 it's ass all day long, and in bigger wood, and get you better MPG while doing it, and beat the snot of the 6100 if you resell as well. The only reason to get a Dolly 6100 is because you happen to think a used SAAB is an interesting car to own.


562xp = $740msrp
6100= $610msrp

I'll take a same weight saw with 0.2 HP less for $130 less.


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

nstueve said:


> 562xp = $740msrp
> 6100= $610msrp
> 
> I'll take a same weight saw with 0.2 HP less for $130 less.


http://www.handyhardware.ie/product/16540/Makita-DCS430-38cm-Petrol-Chain-Saw-43cc

Neither DOlly nor Makita are cheap this side of the pond  Hell, I thought they discontinued the 430's....


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 22, 2014)

nstueve said:


> 562xp = $740msrp
> 6100= $610msrp
> 
> I'll take a same weight saw with 0.2 HP less for $130 less.






I'm a Dolmar dealer and walk in price on a 6100 is $549 plus tax. Retail is only $574.95. So with these prices make a comparison to the other saws listed.


----------



## Treespotter (Jan 22, 2014)

reindeer said:


> The only reason to get a Dolly 6100 is because you happen to think a used SAAB is an interesting car to own.


Wow! That's some really educated talk there. You should try one some day. Let's say ten years from now. I bet you'll feel really stupid than that you where not able to use a break down free saw with more torque for all those years! 
But hey, it's your money. Spend it the way you want. I don't care. 

Don't judge someone's choice. Especially if you never used the gear you are taking about! 


Wolter


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2014)

nstueve said:


> 562xp = $740msrp
> 6100= $610msrp
> 
> I'll take a same weight saw with 0.2 HP less for $130 less.




It is not about the _same_ weight, and the whole concept behind the saw really is totally different regarding handling, agility and responsiveness - so a comparison really is futile.

Regarding weight, also remember that the 562xp is the "heavy" version of the 560xp/2260.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 22, 2014)

reindeer said:


> A broken-in 562xp or 362 M will hand a 6100 it's ass all day long, and in bigger wood, and get you better MPG while doing it, and beat the snot of the 6100 if you resell as well. The only reason to get a Dolly 6100 is because you happen to think a used SAAB is an interesting car to own.



Got any vids to prove a statement like that or do you call 1/2 second difference in a 15 second cut beating the snot out of 1 saw or another. I'd guess most good 60cc saws are real close in cutting speed. Steve


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

Treespotter said:


> Wow! That's some really educated talk there. You should try one some day. Let's say ten years from now. I bet you'll feel really stupid than that you where not able to use a break down free saw with more torque for all those years!
> But hey, it's your money. Spend it the way you want. I don't care.
> 
> Don't judge someone's choice. Especially if you never used the gear you are taking about!
> ...



Doubtful; especially since I own none of the aforementioned saws.


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> Got any vids to prove a statement like that or do you call 1/2 second difference in a 15 second cut beating the snot out of 1 saw or another. I'd guess most good 60cc saws are real close in cutting speed. Steve



You mean to tell me you think a factory Dolmar would match an M-Tronic Stihl and an AT Husqvarna? That's something I would like to see, as well.


----------



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

Can you get bigger dogs for the 6100 ?
I'm not buying a jonsenred or husqvarna . I refuse to buy a saw from companies selling them at box stores that are basically all poulons with different plastic and yeah I realize they reserve their pro line for saw shops but it's the principle . If they cheapened em up for the box store than it makes me question if they are cutting corners in their pro line up too


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

flotek said:


> Can you get bigger dogs for the 6100 ?
> I'm not buying a jonsenred or husqvarna . I refuse to buy a saw from companies selling them at box stores that are basically all poulons with different plastic and yeah I realize they reserve their pro line for saw shops but it's the principle . If they cheapened em up for the box store than it makes me question if they are cutting corners in their pro line up too



What about a company that rebrands, repaints, and then sells their saws in box stores?


----------



## jdhacker (Jan 22, 2014)

lot's of variables, most people are like me I think. Stihl, husky maybe a little higher, but when I buy a new saw I want a dealer close by with good support. my ms 291 coil went out two weeks ago. One week later it was fixed, the dealer is on my way to work, not out of my way. Plus he ask me if I needed a loner saw until my saw was up. I work a full time job, cut firewood every day when I can get in the woods with out getting stuck. I don't want or have time to drive out of my way, or box a saw up to get covered work, just to be different or so I can say my blue saw is as good as your stihl.


----------



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

reindeer said:


> What about a company that rebrands, repaints, and then sells their saws in box stores?


Because it's rented out isn't the same as selling junk ..Your missing the point Makita is not a poulon with a orange jacket


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

flotek said:


> Your missing the point Makita is not a poulon with a orange jacket



It's a Dolmar with a blue jacket. The point is they are using marketing to sell a product. That is what Husky and Stihl do. Surprisingly, it's what all companies do.


----------



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

Well surprisingly I wouldn't buy a husky as the title indicates I wasn't even considering that brand


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

flotek said:


> Well surprisingly I wouldn't buy a husky as the title indicates I wasn't even considering that brand



Too bad - they make a great 60cc saw.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 22, 2014)

reindeer said:


> You mean to tell me you think a factory Dolmar would match an M-Tronic Stihl and an AT Husqvarna? That's something I would like to see, as well.


Well this has been posted a few times so far, but for those not informed the 6100 was brand new and the 562 was from a customer...





SawTroll said:


> It is not about the _same_ weight, and the whole concept behind the saw really is totally different regarding handling, agility and responsiveness - so a comparison really is futile.
> 
> Regarding weight, also remember that the 562xp is the "heavy" version of the 560xp/2260.


Somehow these explanations always remind me of what another member in another forum wrote.
_If this weight difference is to much for you, then you shouldn't be cutting wood in the first place. Because that wood is going to outweigh by a exceptional margin anything you are cutting it with! _

As usual we see the same members in a thread that has to do with dolmar and as usual we see the same comments again and again. As if repeating would help them convince themselves...

@flotek
What I have read from a few exerienced users here in Europe is that if you cut mainly spruce/pine/fir/etc. then the 562/560 is the way to go. If on the other hand you cut mainly oak, beech and other hardwoods then you should look at the 362 or 6100.
Of course the mt version is the only sensible option of the two 362 versions available at the moment. 

I would get a 6100 and be very happy with your savings. And I know that the same comments are always present beginning with "over the life time...". Well over the lifetime of the saw the cheaper saw will have included a spare bar and 1/2 dozen Stihl chains in the same price! 

Good luck!

7


----------



## Vibes (Jan 22, 2014)

fordf150 said:


> I'm a Dolmar dealer and walk in price on a 6100 is $549 plus tax. Retail is only $574.95. So with these prices make a comparison to the other saws listed.


 I was going to tell the OP that he should take an hr or so drive south because that's what they are advertised for around these parts.


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

Isn't the owner of that vid a Dolmar fanatic? Sort of makes it difficult to trust it. Got any third party tests?

Here in Europe, they do not differentiate the type of saw for the type of wood except when they talk 346 VS 261, really. And even then, they do less talking about that nonsense here than in the US. If you own Stihls, you generally buy another. Same with Husky. The 560XP is very popular now. I personally use a ported MS361 when I go 60cc, and also when I go 50cc as I dont cut wood small enough to generally warrant a 50.

Weight makes a difference. Why carry a 70cc saw if it displaces only 60cc's? I don't carry logs around all day, or up hill, but I do carry a chainsaw around all day. Weight always matters.

Wonder would a 6100 do this:


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 22, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Isn't the owner of that vid a Dolmar fanatic? Sort of makes it difficult to trust it. Got any third party tests?
> No he is not a dolmar fanatic! He is a dolmar dealer. But I must say that I trust the video, because over the years I have read a lot of comments from 166 and have the impression of him being quite neutral in this brandbashing. And yes we are all hoping for more tests compairing all three models, because we know they will truely be objective.
> 
> Here in Europe, they do not differentiate the type of saw for the type of wood except when they talk 346 VS 261, really. And even then, they do less talking about that nonsense here than in the US. If you own Stihls, you generally buy another. Same with Husky. The 560XP is very popular now. I personally use a ported MS361 when I go 60cc, and also when I go 50cc as I dont cut wood small enough to generally warrant a 50.
> ...


Why didn't you try out a 6100 and do a comparrison? Should be some Dolmar dealers up there that would be willing to let a logger try out some equipment.

7


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 22, 2014)

IMHO don't worry about brand. Focus on the dealer because if you rely on the warranty or you don't work on your own saws the dealer is the most important thing in a new saw purchase. Husqvarna, Stihl, Dolmar all make great saws but not all dealers are great. If you work on your own stuff or take brand new saws and port them the dealer doesn't matter as much.


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> 7



Did you not say that you have 'read' that certain saws are used for certain types of wood in Europe? I work here in both logging and forestry. I don't just read here.

Ah a Dolmar dealer. Much more trustful to compare Dolmar products to other makes, no?
Weren't we just having a marketing discussion with the OP in a previous post?

As I also stated previously, I do not have a horse in this race. We're probably going to have to wait for a GTG before the truth comes out. I hope the 6100 wins. It would be good for all of us, really.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 22, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Ah a Dolmar dealer. Much more trustful to compare Dolmar products to other makes, no?
> It is the only video footage that I am aware of at the moment. And since the 562 is AT there is not much that can be done (besides dulling the chain, but that would be obvious) to tamper the saw.
> Weren't we just having a marketing discussion with the OP in a previous post?
> 
> As I also stated previously, I do not have a horse in this race. We're probably going to have to wait for a GTG before the truth comes out. I hope the 6100 wins. It would be good for all of us, really.


I sure am hoping for a GTG where all saws have a identically sharpenend brand chain. The carbs set and some great videos so that we finally have some better evidence. The problem as far as I see it, is that everyone is porting their chainsaw's today. So having "stock" comparisons is extremely difficult.

7


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 22, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Isn't the owner of that vid a Dolmar fanatic? Sort of makes it difficult to trust it. Got any third party tests?
> 
> Here in Europe, they do not differentiate the type of saw for the type of wood except when they talk 346 VS 261, really. And even then, they do less talking about that nonsense here than in the US. If you own Stihls, you generally buy another. Same with Husky. The 560XP is very popular now. I personally use a ported MS361 when I go 60cc, and also when I go 50cc as I dont cut wood small enough to generally warrant a 50.
> 
> ...




Get over it, that Dolmar cuts REAL close to the 562 maybe even better as it's not broke in... Seeing is believing unless your wearing dark Stihl or Husky glasses and are blinded by them. Also a vid out there of a Echo Cs620 running right with a 562 and the Echo was brand new and the 562 broke in. Sreve


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm sure there will be all saws spoken for at the spring iowa gtg. There will be race cants to even it all out and videos will be taken. 

Now the question is who will have a stock 6100 there..???


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I'm sure there will be all saws spoken for at the spring iowa gtg. There will be race cants to even it all out and head to head racing. Stock and ported.
> 
> Now the question is who will have a stock 6100 there..???


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 22, 2014)

nstueve said:


> I'm sure there will be all saws spoken for at the spring iowa gtg. There will be race cants to even it all out and videos will be taken.
> 
> Now the question is who will have a stock 6100 there..???


Are there any true stock saws at those gtg? Steve


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 22, 2014)

opcorn:opcorn:


Vibes said:


> Sounds like the some of the Stihl dealers around this area. I'm sure they have great saws and I will never knock them, (who am I kidding yes I will knock some of them) but the 2 original Stihl dealers in our area were such pompuss azzes that it has just totally turned me off of the brand. We had a Homelite dealer who started dealing Jonsered when Homelite started slipping and he was just a good crabby old guy who had saws and was good about fixing them.
> 
> Not to hijack the thread, but I wouldn't let the condition or size of a shop deter my purchase. I'm an old biker and am used to dealing with dirty guys in dirty shops. Its about how good of a dirty shop is it.





Locust Cutter said:


> Do you now??? I may have to drive North!!!


Hows the shoulder


nstueve said:


> I'm sure there will be all saws spoken for at the spring iowa gtg. There will be race cants to even it all out and videos will be taken.
> 
> Now the question is who will have a stock 6100 there..???


I have one and God willing and the crick don't rise I will be there And I am not going to be the first one to get it ported. unless something special comes up.opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## MRCo. (Jan 22, 2014)

reindeer said:


> Doubtful; especially since I own none of the aforementioned saws.


Then your opinion really IS the one to listen to isn't it?


----------



## ash man (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't buy my ne346, 2260 or 372 at tsc or Loews and id put them up against any 261, 362 or 441 out there, but honestly my Dolmar 7900 is hard to beat. Like st said to each his own


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

MRCo. said:


> Then your opinion really IS the one to listen to isn't it?



I have no opinion. It's just the SAAB statement that got all the Dolmar panties bunched up. The 362 and the 562 are simply stronger saws. I had nothing to do with that part, tho.


----------



## wyk (Jan 22, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> Get over it, that Dolmar cuts REAL close to the 562 maybe even better as it's not broke in... Seeing is believing unless your wearing dark Stihl or Husky glasses and are blinded by them. Also a vid out there of a Echo Cs620 running right with a 562 and the Echo was brand new and the 562 broke in. Sreve



I dont wear rose-colored glasses. Dolmar dealer? Seriously? Unbiased? Seriously?
Enjoy yer SAABs.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 22, 2014)

reindeer said:


> I have no opinion. It's just the SAAB statement that got all the Dolmar panties bunched up. The 362 and the 562 are simply stronger saws. I had nothing to do with that part, tho.


You sure had a opinion in post NO 46 that a Dolmar couldn't match a Husky or Stihl cc for cc. Steve


----------



## MarcS (Jan 22, 2014)

As a Jonsered fan I'm not too happy about the TSC deal either but it isn't much different than Stihl making their deals with John Deere or ACE Hardware. Those yahoos don't know crap about saws and have you noticed the prices?


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 22, 2014)

lone wolf said:


> If you want a stihl dont get the 362 get a 440 441 460 or 461 that little 600 cc saw is almost as heavy as a 70 cc saw but you get better power. I don't remember but does the 362 have a small filter?



I just got a 362 C-M and have a 044 and had a 441 (pre M-Tronic) and have used my brother's 460. The 362 is a sweet little saw. Does not have the torque of a 044 or 441, but feels a lot lighter and very smooth and it cuts fast. My recommendation would depend on several things (including his size), but generally if you are cutting big wood you will like the bigger saw and if you do a lot of limbing and topping, the 362 will do it just as fast and is a lot easier to handle.

And yes, I do appreciate the dealers and that the bar & chain interchange (I mostly use a 20" bar and yellow RS).


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I just got a 362 C-M and have a 044 and had a 441 (pre M-Tronic) and have used my brother's 460. The 362 is a sweet little saw. Does not have the torque of a 044 or 441, but feels a lot lighter and very smooth and it cuts fast. My recommendation would depend on several things (including his size), but generally if you are cutting big wood you will like the bigger saw and if you do a lot of limbing and topping, the 362 will do it just as fast and is a lot easier to handle.
> 
> And yes, I do appreciate the dealers and that the bar & chain interchange (I mostly use a 20" bar and yellow RS).


Bar interchangeability is less and less worrisome since mike is making CNCed bar adapters to make many many saws into 12mm compatible.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2014)

retoocs555 said:


> I like the 6100 better than the 362. And I have used both.
> 
> That said I also would not buy a new chainsaw from a distant guy in a lean-too who may not be able to service the saw correctly to boot.




Are you a Dolmar dealer? Some vague memories tells me you may be?


----------



## flotek (Jan 22, 2014)

This will be used for 6-10 cords of personal firewood a year of hardwood and virtually no felling of any kind . I want a light strong dependable saw around 60cc that will out perform my muffler modified 290 . Why doesn't dolmar get on the ball and offer dealerships to pro business types instead of fly by night small engine mechanics running their operation out of their basement


----------



## naturelover (Jan 22, 2014)

ffftttttt, my 10-10S would take 'em all with the long bar....


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 22, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> ....
> I would get a 6100 and be very happy with your savings. And I know that the same comments are always present beginning with "over the life time...". Well over the lifetime of the saw the cheaper saw will have included a spare bar and 1/2 dozen Stihl chains in the same price!
> 
> Good luck!
> ...



Hardly any notisable savings per year, when you consider the expected life-time of the saws - a total non-issue! 

Anyway, if you get the Dolmar or the Stihl in that class, at the same time you de-select exellent handling/nimbleness and responsiveness - basically removing the fun from the use of the saw.


----------



## ash man (Jan 22, 2014)

I had a 036 pro that was light and was tuned to run at 14,700 rpm, probably would out cut my new 2260. The only issue was the lack of av and air filter getting dirty a lot quicker. I used to run all Stihl, but got spoiled by my ne346. Yes that saw really does cure cancer. If I could have found a minty used 361 well....


----------



## tallguys (Jan 22, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> *Hardly any notisable savings per year, when you consider the expected life-time of the saws - a total non-issue! *
> 
> Anyway, if you get the Dolmar or the Stihl in that class, at the same time you de-select exellent handling/nimbleness and responsiveness - basically removing the fun from the use of the saw.



Sorry old friend, but $200 is a completely relevant issue. Otherwise you can rationalize pretty much every expenditure in the same manner, and most are not independently wealthy enough to keep dropping extra hundreds on every single purchase. Especially when you, I and everyone else knows that any and every quality saw cuts wood, not just the two with the largest advertising budgets.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

Delete double post...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

Delete double post


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

tallguys said:


> Sorry old friend, but $200 is a completely relevant issue. Otherwise you can rationalize pretty much every expenditure in the same manner, and most are not independently wealthy enough to keep dropping extra hundreds on every single purchase. Especially when you, I and everyone else knows that any and every quality saw cuts wood, not just the two with the largest advertising budgets.



That right there about sums it all up. Dolmar is a pro saw company with great products but has not spent the world on advertising. Dolmar actually sells less shitty saws than all those homeowner grade Stihls that are over priced to pay for their advertising. But the lesser known saw will be found at the lesser known shop too. Everyone wants to carry Stihl for their name recognition. Any no nothing kid can sell stihls; It takes some true saw talent to run a successful dolmar dealership.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 22, 2014)

nstueve said:


> Bar interchangeability is less and less worrisome since mike is making CNCed bar adapters to make many many saws into 12mm compatible.


I wonder if this would fit better than the Bailey's version? I have a recently acquired 9010 that I'd like to strap my old 36" Stihl bar on to avoid buying a new 36" Husky/Dolmar mount bar... My 6401 is also very smooth and torquey and would likely give a 362, 562 or otherwise a run for it's money with a 20-24" bar. Not nearly as fast limbing, but a lot more torque. I did incidently fondle a 6100 at a local dealer earlier today... He was wanting $549+tax... If I can't find the receipt for my 562 to prove my purchase and thus get it looked at or send it to Randy, it may get traded in on the 6100. Is it as sexy? No. Does it feel good? Yes. I think it would do quite well in the Hedge I cut. Then again if my 562 goes to Randy, it might go in for the full-monty... Time will tell.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 22, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> opcorn:opcorn:Hows the shoulderopcorn:opcorn:



Sore, but I'm getting movement back. I can raisemy arm about level with my shoulder now and am working on orbital motion... I'll be running that 9010 in a few months hopefully.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 22, 2014)

flotek said:


> This will be used for 6-10 cords of personal firewood a year of hardwood and virtually no felling of any kind . I want a light strong dependable saw around 60cc that will out perform my muffler modified 290 . Why doesn't dolmar get on the ball and offer dealerships to pro business types instead of fly by night small engine mechanics running their operation out of their basement


Because the pro business types , who know brand names are "pro business to make money" If you mention Dolmar to anyone other than a saw geek and they won't know what you are talking about. Dolmars niche in the market is what you are looking at. Dolmars market strategy must be what Dolmar is happy with. If you mention Dolmar even to a landscaper, who is supposed to be familiar with quality equipment, they don't know what you're talking about. It is what it is. Go get your saw from that lean too saw shop and run that sucka. The joke will be on everyone else.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 22, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> I wonder if this would fit better than the Bailey's version? I have a recently acquired 9010 that I'd like to strap my old 36" Stihl bar on to avoid buying a new 36" Husky/Dolmar mount bar... My 6401 is also very smooth and torquey and would likely give a 362, 562 or otherwise a run for it's money with a 20-24" bar. Not nearly as fast limbing, but a lot more torque. I did incidently fondle a 6100 at a local dealer earlier today... He was wanting $549+tax... If I can't find the receipt for my 562 to prove my purchase and thus get it looked at or send it to Randy, it may get traded in on the 6100. Is it as sexy? No. Does it feel good? Yes. I think it would do quite well in the Hedge I cut. Then again if my 562 goes to Randy, it might go in for the full-monty... Time will tell.


Mike made some specific 9010 to stihl 12mm bar adjusters and sent the bulk of them to me since I have 3x 9010/9000's. Send me a PM.


----------



## 166 (Jan 22, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Well this has been posted a few times so far, but for those not informed the 6100 was brand new and the 562 was from a customer...
> 
> 
> 
> ...







reindeer said:


> Isn't the owner of that vid a Dolmar fanatic? Sort of makes it difficult to trust it. Got any third party tests?
> 
> Here in Europe, they do not differentiate the type of saw for the type of wood except when they talk 346 VS 261, really. And even then, they do less talking about that nonsense here than in the US. If you own Stihls, you generally buy another. Same with Husky. The 560XP is very popular now. I personally use a ported MS361 when I go 60cc, and also when I go 50cc as I dont cut wood small enough to generally warrant a 50.
> 
> ...




The 6100 in that video was less than 24 hours out of the box. Completely stock except for the 72LGX chain that was installed and carb screws were not even tweaked. The 562 was a customers saw (originally sold by Spike60). It was completely stock except for the spark arrestor screen missing and had a 68 DL 72 or 73LG chain that had slightly aggressive rakers. The Chains on both saws were touched up on the Franzen Robotic Grinder before the video where I ran the saws.

No one said that the Dolmar was faster and the 562 owner and I both made cuts with both saws and had very similar outcomes.

Here is another video of "Bob" running the 6100 & 562 in the same log before the other video was made. The chain on the Dolmar is a little dull at this time. Bob owns/runs/ works on Stihl/Dolmar/Husqvarna/Jonsered saws..


----------



## 166 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here is my new Hat that the Jonsered Distributor sent me a couple weeks ago!


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 23, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Hardly any notisable savings per year, when you consider the expected life-time of the saws - a total non-issue!
> 
> Anyway, if you get the Dolmar or the Stihl in that class, at the same time you de-select exellent handling/nimbleness and responsiveness - basically removing the fun from the use of the saw.


Although financing would be no problem at all for me, I see the difference as relevant! But then again everyone has his opinion on this matter.
And de-selectig any vodoo magic is simply in the eye of the user. As you are aware of a fellow on another site who has both the 545 and 550 mentions that the only noticeable difference between the two is in small wood(<10 inches) beyond that any difference is lost. The same can be expected on the larger scale. So if you believe that 150-200$ difference is worth the quickie, many others disagree.

7


----------



## flotek (Jan 23, 2014)

This has become an interesting thread I learned a lot from the posts about these different models . It's surprising how deep saw loyalty can run . I'm still on the fence but I'm leaning toward the dolmar it's not so much the difference of price forme as it is the idea of having something unique and different than everybody else runs . The ms362 stihl I looked at for. 699$. Was just their plain jane version is the cm or m tronic even more in cost I'm assuming and why is this a must have. . I have no issues tuning a saw. I build two stroke atv dirt bike and sled drag race engines btw I will likely port and do a mm in whatever unit I choose myself


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 23, 2014)

[. It's surprising how deep saw loyalty can run .

Some are really blinded by brand loyalty, even after they see 2 saws cutting real close they don't believe it. Steve


----------



## ash man (Jan 23, 2014)

Brand loyalty doesn't bother me, its what makes the world go round. Blind brand loyalty to the extent of making dumb statements about another saw you know nothing about and never run well....


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 23, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> I wonder if this would fit better than the Bailey's version? I have a recently acquired 9010 that I'd like to strap my old 36" Stihl bar on to avoid buying a new 36" Husky/Dolmar mount bar... My 6401 is also very smooth and torquey and would likely give a 362, 562 or otherwise a run for it's money with a 20-24" bar. Not nearly as fast limbing, but a lot more torque. I did incidently fondle a 6100 at a local dealer earlier today... He was wanting $549+tax... If I can't find the receipt for my 562 to prove my purchase and thus get it looked at or send it to Randy, it may get traded in on the 6100. Is it as sexy? No. Does it feel good? Yes. I think it would do quite well in the Hedge I cut. Then again if my 562 goes to Randy, it might go in for the full-monty... Time will tell.




That is what I am using to break mine in on is hedge on tank five getting better every tank.


----------



## jdhacker (Jan 23, 2014)

nstueve said:


> That right there about sums it all up. Dolmar is a pro saw company with great products but has not spent the world on advertising. Dolmar actually sells less shitty saws than all those homeowner grade Stihls that are over priced to pay for their advertising. But the lesser known saw will be found at the lesser known shop too. Everyone wants to carry Stihl for their name recognition. Any no nothing kid can sell stihls; It takes some true saw talent to run a successful dolmar dealership.



It's not name recognition, it's all about dealer support. Where I live Stihl dealers are everywhere. No Dolmar anywhere.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 23, 2014)

mountainlake said:


> Are there any true stock saws at those gtg? Steve





WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> opcorn:opcorn:I have one and God willing and the crick don't rise I will be there And I am not going to be the first one to get it ported. unless something special comes up.opcorn:opcorn:



See ML, there are stock saws at GTG's. Heck I can remember a couple years back I muffler modded a Stihl MS-290 for a local guy who came out to have some fun. His saw was all stock untill I MMed it. 

Most of my saws are all stock with muffler mods. I suppose my 401 has a few mods to it but nothing extreme. My 9010 is the only other "non-stock" saw I have. I do not count muffler mods in the "modified" saw class though since anyone can do a MM.

Kenneth, 
I've been very very curious to learn more about these 6100's as I've been thinking about getting one to replace the Makita 6401. I've been wondering the below questions.

1.) how is the carb restricted
2.) what is the muffler made from and how much baffling does it have?
3.) ignition - is it limited?

I know this is a new series of saw but the 5100/5105's still haunt some people after the whole epoxied carb deal, and they were to lean from factory. I would just want a light MM and a decent carb tune on one if I bought one. The ignition question just speaks to the ease of tuning.


----------



## nstueve (Jan 23, 2014)

Locust Cutter said:


> Sore, but I'm getting movement back. I can raisemy arm about level with my shoulder now and am working on orbital motion... I'll be running that 9010 in a few months hopefully.


9010's sure aren't for the faint of heart or weak arms... We were just out bucking for a logger up by Chelsea last weekend and the logger looked at me like I was crazy for running my ported 9010 all day long.

9010 = 18.1 lb PHO + 32in bar and chain. 

I was juiced by the end of the day but wasn't hurting as bad as others that were slinging lighter saws... Then again I was pre-popping Tylenol to stave off the sore muscles. 

Also I'll send you a PM about the 9010 adapters. Mike makes an all in one that can be used on pretty much any 9.5mm bar stud saw and convert it to 12.3mm Stihl mount. 

For those that have a both husky's and stihl's I'd highly recommend adding one of mikes bar adapters to your tool case. Stihl mount bars can be found pretty much anywere and it makes finding a bar easy. I also think Mike makes a higher quality product than the bailey's adapter. The Bailey's only converts some of the large mount husky's. Mikes has an open loop so you can put it on any 9.5mm stud saw. He's also making 12mm to 14mm stihl adapters and homelite adapters... If you want to run different bars check Mike out in this other AS thread. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/all-in-one-stihl-bar-adapter.244840/


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 23, 2014)

nstueve said:


> See ML, there are stock saws at GTG's. Heck I can remember a couple years back I muffler modded a Stihl MS-290 for a local guy who came out to have some fun. His saw was all stock untill I MMed it.
> 
> Dealer set [email protected] for first 3tanks then he set it to13400 manual says 13800 after a few more tanks I may set it toclose to13600. I will check to see out yo
> 
> ...


----------



## nstueve (Jan 23, 2014)

Fixing above post to separate replies...



> “See ML, there are stock saws at GTG's. Heck I can remember a couple years back I muffler modded a Stihl MS-290 for a local guy who came out to have some fun. His saw was all stock untill I MMed it.



*Kennieth, "Dealer set [email protected] for first 3tanks then he set it to13400 manual says 13800 after a few more tanks I may set it toclose to13600. I will check to see out yo"*



> Most of my saws are all stock with muffler mods. I suppose my 401 has a few mods to it but nothing extreme. My 9010 is the only other "non-stock" saw I have. I do not count muffler mods in the "modified" saw class though since anyone can do a MM.
> 
> I've been very very curious to learn more about these 6100's as I've been thinking about getting one to replace the Makita 6401. I've been wondering the below questions.
> 
> ...


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 23, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Hardly any notisable savings per year, when you consider the expected life-time of the saws - a total non-issue!
> 
> Anyway, if you get the Dolmar or the Stihl in that class, at the same time you de-select exellent handling/nimbleness and responsiveness - basically removing the fun from the use of the saw.



If you are inferring that the MS 362 C-M is not as nimble and responsive as a 562 XP, I respectfully disagree with you. I hefted both saws, side by side, in the store and they feel about the same. Another person who has one of each reports (on this site) they also perform about the same. They are also both significantly more nimble than their 70 cc counterparts. The decision between the two is one of personal preference, but they are both great performing saws in that size category.


----------



## Locust Cutter (Jan 23, 2014)

nstueve said:


> 9010's sure aren't for the faint of heart or weak arms... We were just out bucking for a logger up by Chelsea last weekend and the logger looked at me like I was crazy for running my ported 9010 all day long.
> 
> 9010 = 18.1 lb PHO + 32in bar and chain.
> 
> ...



I pm'ed you back!
The shoulder is sore from getting a bone spur ground out, bursa repaired and semi-torn tendons repaired/shaved... It's definitely putting hitch in my get a long right now, but in a few months I ought to feel like I was 20 again. At least in one joint anyhow... LOL


----------



## ash man (Jan 23, 2014)

362 cm weighs 13 lbs according to stihls website rated at 4.6 HP. 562 weighs 12.57 lbs and 4.7 HP. I think the vast majority of posts on this site indicate the nimbleness of the 562 vs the 362. Mustang mike when you where in the search of some new saws I remember a lot of folks telling you about the merits of husky saws, but you were wearing creamsickle glasses.


----------



## ash man (Jan 23, 2014)

nuestavea. I recently got a new to me ported 394 sporting a 36" bar and its not for the faint of heart either. Better hang on for a wild ride in big wood.


----------



## flotek (Jan 23, 2014)

If there's anything I learned from the bickering over saws in thread is that the 562xp seems to be a formidable saw and is a good running consideration compared to the other 60cc models ..as well lot of guys seem to be liking it on here I'm fairly new to the upper end saw market but not two strokes .


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 23, 2014)

nstueve, that reply was from my cell a little confusing I will check your ??? when I get home Sat morning I am very impressed with this saw stock feels lighter than a 6400 I think it is close to same performance as 6400 don't have one anymore to compare to. seems very well balanced looking for a muffler to mod.just to see what can be gained there. Need to keep a stock muff for obvious reasons. It came with a three year consumer warranty. hope there are some stock huskys at Iowa. I may have to buy one just because.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 23, 2014)

best I could do. Carb is a zama


----------



## ktoom (Jan 23, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Although financing would be no problem at all for me, I see the difference as relevant! But then again everyone has his opinion on this matter.
> And de-selectig any vodoo magic is simply in the eye of the user. As you are aware of a fellow on another site who has both the 545 and 550 mentions that the only noticeable difference between the two is in small wood(<10 inches) beyond that any difference is lost. The same can be expected on the larger scale. So if you believe that 150-200$ difference is worth the quickie, many others disagree.
> 
> 7



U must be talking about me.... I just sold the 545 last week, in favor of the 550xp. Buttttttt on the same note, that saw might be replaced by either the 543xp or ms241.


----------



## ash man (Jan 23, 2014)

ktom. if ur selling your 550 let me know.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 23, 2014)

nstueve said:


> See ML, there are stock saws at GTG's. Heck I can remember a couple years back I muffler modded a Stihl MS-290 for a local guy who came out to have some fun. His saw was all stock untill I MMed it.
> 
> Most of my saws are all stock with muffler mods. I suppose my 401 has a few mods to it but nothing extreme. My 9010 is the only other "non-stock" saw I have. I do not count muffler mods in the "modified" saw class though since anyone can do a MM.
> 
> ...




Muffler is a crimped. Looks to be stainless With minimal baffles. They sound good stock. Coil is limited. Zama carb. Strato with reeds. 

The epoxy carb was made into a bigger deal than it really was. Heat and patience is all that is needed to make them adjustable


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## flotek (Jan 25, 2014)

In my search to find the most ideal 60 cc it is undeniable in my study of this subject that the husky 562 xp model keeps being brought up and I think. Maybe I need to swallow my pride and seriously consider it as well . Apparently husky has come along way with this unit and the feedback can't be ignored . I get back pain and the idea of having a agile light saw that is fast appeals to me. . I went over to my friend down the road he's Amish and lives and eats with his saws we live in a logger area and mostly Amish that's all they know from a very early age is cut firewood wood and log plus he has 8 kids often he gets sent out in deep Forrest's with a crew to drop big timber where your wages depend on production and those kids require steady income . He is truthful and admits weakness and benefits of each model So picked his brain on the subject in detail basically he said Amish at his logging company all use husqvarna xp pro saws he said stihl quality is excellent but they are more grunty not as agile and when he's in a jam the huskys high rpm gets the bar out of trouble a lot better he feels the top end over rev is the key to this and speeds along his production. .his boys are trained at 14 to handle pro xp saws and then go to work shortly after he said dolmar are decent saws too some Amish used their. 7900 but not offering durability and agility to his coworkers in the field and most all Amish in the area use husky exclusively which I was surprised to hear being our local dolmar dealer is so close and he's also Amish . This made me rethink my disdain for husky and the. 562 xp seems to be hottest saw on the market in this range


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 26, 2014)

Can't go wrong with any of the saws In the discussion. I could not justify extra $200 based on some videos


----------



## nstueve (Jan 27, 2014)

WKEND LUMBERJAK said:


> Can't go wrong with any of the saws In the discussion. I could not justify extra $200 based on some videos


I think this is the major decision point... A little more power for $200 extra...


----------



## Treespotter (Jan 27, 2014)

Husqvarna max power 3.5 kw, max torque 3.5 Nm. 
Dolmar max power 3.4 kw, max torque 3.8 Nm. 

Wolter


----------



## Treespotter (Jan 27, 2014)

A little more power where it counts (torque) for $200 less you mean. 

Wolter


----------



## nstueve (Jan 27, 2014)

Treespotter said:


> A little more power where it counts (torque) for $200 less you mean.
> 
> Wolter


guys will argue until they are blue in the face that the Husky is more powerful. I reply with, "fine i'll let you have the little bit of extra power for $200 more."

Honestly as close as they are you'll never have a 100% scientifically proven head to head test. even with the same operator in timed cuts using (almost) the same pressure on either saw you'll still have differences in the wood whether it is a square race cant or not. moisture and knotts etc etc etc. 

The only thing that will truely prove one way or the other is putting the exact # of hours on both and putting them on the same dyno machine to test. Even then you would have to match the same exact # of RPMs vs TQ... and then you'd have guys arguing over whether a little more RPM vs TQ is better depending on HP and TQ curves each saw shows. Honestly it's up to the operator to decide which is best for him. Because we could keep the Ford vs Chevy vs Dodge discussion going all day long. 

Who cares, buy what you like as long as you're not being told it's a lemon...


----------



## redmule (Jan 27, 2014)

I am really in joying this thread and my dolmar 6100.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 27, 2014)

What often is mentioned is that one brand is lighter over the other. That surely is true. But if you take into consideration the tank volume then it means that the lighter saw needs extra fuel carried along! So where are the weight savings now? Oh yes they are more balanced now one hand the saw the other the spare fuel.... As some have already mentioned you might be 1-2 seconds faster but if you need to refill then all "savings" are lost anyhow!
But these discussions are mainly about personal state of mind than about real facts because these saws already resemble the top of the pyramid! So you can't go wrong whatever you choose.

7


----------



## nstueve (Jan 27, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> What often is mentioned is that one brand is lighter over the other. That surely is true. But if you take into consideration the tank volume then it means that the lighter saw needs extra fuel carried along! So where are the wieght savings now? Oh yes they are more balanced now.... As some have already mentioned you might be 1-2 seconds faster but if you need to refill then all "savings" are lost anyhow!
> But these discussions are mainly about personal state of mind than about real facts because these saws already resemble the top of the pyramid! So you can't go wrong whatever you choose.
> 
> 7


Yea I think we got some of that from Hedgerow's comment on the fuel sipping ability of the 6100 strato and that 1 tank full = 1 truck full... Sounds pretty good. I haven't seen the tank size specs but would assume similar weight when full???

Maybe we can weigh in a couple of fueled up saws at the GTG this spring... Probably not necessary if you determine the weight of fuel and oil/oz and calculate how much weight would be added when each tank were full.

6100
gas = 27oz
oil = 16.2

562
gas = 22 oz
oil = 11.2 oz


----------



## Treespotter (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.kwf-online.de/deutsch/pruef/pruefergebnisse/aagw/motorsaegen/index.htm

Check this site. 
KWF tests all forestry equipment. 
Power, torque, weight, fuel consumption and even tells what broke down during testing. 

Wolter


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 27, 2014)

Treespotter said:


> Husqvarna max power 3.5 kw, max torque 3.5 Nm.
> Dolmar max power 3.4 kw, max torque 3.8 Nm.
> 
> Wolter




Max torque numbers at low rpm (several K below max power rpm) are *totally irrelevant to practical cutting*, unless you use a saw that is way too small for the task at hand.

Anyway, the main difference between those saws is the weight and the handling qualities/nimbleness.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 27, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Max torque numbers at low rpm (several K below max power rpm) are *totally irrelevant to practical cutting*, unless you use a saw that is way too small for the task at hand.
> 
> Anyway, the main difference between those saws is the weight and the handling qualities/nimbleness.


That is always a very objective way to analyze a product to exclude certain properties and only include other properties....

7


----------



## wyk (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## nstueve (Jan 27, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Max torque numbers at low rpm (several K below max power rpm) are *totally irrelevant to practical cutting*, unless you use a saw that is way too small for the task at hand.
> 
> Anyway, the main difference between those saws is the weight and the handling qualities/nimbleness.


After being fueled the dolmar would be heavier but run alot longer with 5oz extra on each tank. I have have the stamina to run a 90cc saw all morning so longer run time between fueling is better for me. As for nimbleness... I've heard the 6100 is pretty decent. I'll let you know once I own one! 

PS: anyone outside the US want t buy and ship me a makita 6100???


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 27, 2014)

It is very balanced to me the next guy may not think so. It runs a long time on a fill up. It seems a lot lighter than the 6401 that I had (now 84cc). Wish air filter was on the 6400-7900 series.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 27, 2014)

It is very balanced to me the next guy may not think so. It runs a long time on a fill up. It seems a lot lighter than the 6401 that I had (now 84cc). Wish air filter was on the 6400-7900 series.


----------



## XSKIER (Jan 27, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Anyway, the main difference between those saws is the weight and the handling qualities/nimbleness.



Don't forget the flimsyness factor!


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 28, 2014)

ash man said:


> 362 cm weighs 13.7 lbs according to stighls website rated at 4.6 HP. 562 weighs 12.57 lbs and 4.7 HP. I think the vast majority of posts on this site indicate the nimbleness of the 562 vs the 362. Mustang mike when you where in the search of some new saws I remember a lot of folks telling you about the merits of husky saws, but you were wearing creamsickle glasses.



First, you got your #s wrong (362 is 13.0 lbs), second I hefted both saws side by side and could not tell the difference in weight (so who knows if the factory stated #s are correct), third you are ignoring the member who owns one of each and likes the 362 better. I'm not knocking the 562, I'm sure it is a great saw, but so is the 362. After running 6 tanks of fuel through the 362 I am very satisfied with my decision and that is all that matters. My decision was not bias. The M-Tronic is more sophisticated than Auto Tune. You just push the control lever down and pull the start cord, period! No purge bubble, half choke, full choke, etc. And if I carry one back up bar it will fit either the 044 or the 362.

There were sound reasons for my decision, and if you disagree with them you can buy what you like, but don't infer my decision was bias.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 28, 2014)

ash man said:


> 362 cm weighs 13.7 lbs according to stighls website rated at 4.6 HP. 562 weighs 12.57 lbs and 4.7 HP. I think the vast majority of posts on this site indicate the nimbleness of the 562 vs the 362. Mustang mike when you where in the search of some new saws I remember a lot of folks telling you about the merits of husky saws, but you were wearing creamsickle glasses.



You also neglected to mention the reviews posted by consumers (many of them professionals) on the Husky website. Go look at their concerns and then tell me I made the wrong decision. There is a difference between bias and having your "eyes wide closed".


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 28, 2014)

I like the looks of the new Air filter on the M-tune Stihl.

The Dolmar may be a Simpler overall design.

If you are shopping for Husqvarna now, you should also consider the 555. Priced lower, It is slightly less powerful than the 562xP, but also a smidge lighter due to a small bar mount and low top air filter. It's magnesium-cased construction is pro all the way.

If you have dealer support or were willing to shop online, the quality of the Jonsered 2258/ 2260 is comparable to the other saws in this conversation.

If I were shopping for a new 60cc saw, I'd dig up a NOS Jonsered 2159.

I'm not a huge fan of the 60cc class, in theory, but I'm always on the lookout for another Husqvarna 261/ 262xp! Or a good, cheap used ms361.


----------



## dl5205 (Jan 28, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> And if I carry one back up bar it will fit either the 044 or the 362.



This IS a convenient feature on StihLs. It is my understanding that the Ms261, the Ms362, AND the 441 all can comfortably run the same 18" bar/chain combo. For example.


----------



## ash man (Jan 28, 2014)

my mistake on the weight of the 362 cm. I could have swore the Stihl website had it at 13.7 when I made that post. Mustang I don't dislike Stihl products I've owned 5 different stihls over the years including the 362 twice removed predecessor the 036 pro and it was a heck of a runner. I just like the nimbleness, av, air filtration and weight of the husky saws I run now. I still have a Stihl backpack blower and pro weed eater I wouldn't trade for the world. Have you ever owned a husky saw????


----------



## nstueve (Jan 28, 2014)

ash man said:


> my mistake on the weight of the 362 cm. I could have swore the Stihl website had it at 13.7 when I made that post. Mustang I don't dislike Stihl products I've owned 5 different stihls over the years including the 362 twice removed predecessor the 036 pro and it was a heck of a runner. I just like the nimbleness, av, air filtration and weight of the husky saws I run now. I still have a Stihl backpack blower and pro weed eater I wouldn't trade for the world. Have you ever owned a husky saw????



Honestly if the weight difference is within 1/2# who cares? I mean honestly I have lightened up a saw 8-10 oz just by cleaning all the oil soaked wood dust out of it... just sayin...

but go ahead and continue.... where were we???

Ford vs Chevy or Chevy vs Dodge?


----------



## Mad Professor (Jan 28, 2014)

flotek said:


> I'm really on the fence and weighing what to do . Stihl has such great dealer networks and the 362 seems like it's a good setup especially after it's broke in and muffler mod I can get one with 20" bar for 699 $but the dolmar. 6100 Is at 574 $it seems to it's equal but there's only two dealers around kind of far and both shops are not really professional business setup s'more like a lawn mower guy in a lean too off a garage kinda thing . The dolmar is said to have great power has 2 yr warranty but it's kinda ugly and just has a cheap looking feel and fit to it ( very poulon -esq ) the Stihl has great features and like all stihl pro saws it's gorgeous it's well designed and of excellent quality however the warranty is only 90 days. ! Id like to get the dolmar but no one seems to have a 6100 and reviews are scarce and I don't want to drop. 6 bills and have a unreliable terd with poor service . Whst should I do who has run both . They are very similar saws in weight power and price .. is the stihl worth the extra 130$ Is the dolmar a well guarded secret in the saw world that I'm not realizing .




362 feels like a fat box my 038 won't fit in


----------



## jdhacker (Jan 28, 2014)

Where do you get a 90 day warranty.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 28, 2014)

ash man said:


> my mistake on the weight of the 362 cm. I could have swore the Stihl website had it at 13.7 when I made that post. Mustang I don't dislike Stihl products I've owned 5 different stihls over the years including the 362 twice removed predecessor the 036 pro and it was a heck of a runner. I just like the nimbleness, av, air filtration and weight of the husky saws I run now. I still have a Stihl backpack blower and pro weed eater I wouldn't trade for the world. Have you ever owned a husky saw????



No I haven't, wish money were no object and I could get one of each. My nephew (MechanicMatt) tested a 562 and was in love with it, I am not knocking Husky saws. My point was only that there were valid factors that led me to purchasing the Shihl (not bias) and the difference between the 562 and 362 ... well you may as well flip a coin, they are both excellent saws. The weight difference between the brands is significant in the 50 cc class, minimal in the 60 cc class, and disappears in the 70 cc class. That said some 261 owners report more low end torque than similar size Huskys, I don't know, I have never run them.

Bottom line is that both Husky and Stihl have used technology to make their pro saws cut like the older ones in the next size up, and that is a good thing for us. Also note that the 261 & 362 M-Tronic have better air filtration systems than previous generation saws of this size. With Stihl expanding the M-Tonic system to more saws buyers have more than one great saw in each size to choose from and that is a good thing. Enjoy your saws.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 28, 2014)

Mad Professor said:


> 362 feels like a fat box my 038 won't fit in



That may be true but it will out run it by a good margin (if both saws are stock) and the 261 C-M will likely run right with it. They will also be a little smoother with the new AV system. After using 70 cc saws for 20 years, the 362 feels like a light weight to me. I'm very pleased with this saw.

Hey, I have loved my 10 mm 044 for 20 years, but this saw is lighter and will cut right with it. I'm happy!


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone know of a comparison video of the 362 vs 562 ? Simillar to the one of the 6100 vs 562 posted earlier.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 29, 2014)

That is a generel problem I believe. There simply exist no comparison videos of the 60cc class. Further it is always unknown how far the presented saws have been modified or not. So as long as no video material from a good source is presented I am highly skeptical of all this theoretical bias.

7


----------



## rburg (Jan 29, 2014)

These are both models I would like to run at a gtg. They both sound like they would be good for a firewood hack like me


----------



## Speed (Jan 29, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> You also neglected to mention the reviews posted by consumers (many of them professionals) on the Husky website. Go look at their concerns and then tell me I made the wrong decision. There is a difference between bias and having your "eyes wide closed".


I really don't like going to any manufacturer's or seller's website for reviews. Hell, I can build a website with good reviews already on it. Half the people usually sound like they are kissing the web owner's behind side. Nope, I'd rather glean info from somewhere like this where its an all out brawl. At least along with some jaded views there are many honest views, good or bad. You read enough on here you can see who has blinders on. If I bought something that was good I'd say so, and if I got a POS you can rest assured you'll here that, too. I sure ain't going to talk someone into making the same mistake, and I bet there are others in the world that are the same way.


----------



## Lignator (Jan 29, 2014)

I have both.

The 362 is a great saw, lots of power....but....the air filter is TERRIBLE. If I had know better at the time of purchase I would have bought a 441 or a 261, which both use an element style filter. The 362 filter lets too many fine particles through.

The Dolmars are cool because you can easily and cheaply get more HP out of the same chasis by just swapping cylinders.

my $.02.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 29, 2014)

I will agree with you, but it was the bad reviews on the Husky website I was concerned about, not the good ones. Also, was just back in there. Knowing what we now know from this website, the Husky Reps comments on starting and hesitation issues were wrong! All the time I was on the fence as to which saw to buy, I wanted to see Husky come out and say 1) we identified what is causing the problems, and 2) we have resolved the issue. Sort of like Shihl recalling all of the 661s.

Everyone will have occasional production problems, give me the assurance that you address them properly.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 29, 2014)

Lignator said:


> I have both.
> 
> The 362 is a great saw, lots of power....but....the air filter is TERRIBLE. If I had know better at the time of purchase I would have bought a 441 or a 261, which both use an element style filter. The 362 filter lets too many fine particles through.
> 
> ...


The new 362 MT has an improved air filter set up. Same as the 261&441. So if you want you can upgrade.

On the other hand I see the air filter discussion as a little bit of over reacting. The fine dust getting through was completely normal in the older days and was as far as I understood a sign of a good air filter. How much it really is a problem no one really knows. I only know that with a sharp chain the problem is reduced to a minimum. 

Further you cannot swap out the cylinder to a larger size in the 6100! I believe that you are talking about the 6400. So all comparisons are mute.

7


----------



## Speed (Jan 29, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> I will agree with you, but it was the bad reviews on the Husky website I was concerned about, not the good ones. Also, was just back in there. Knowing what we now know from this website, the Husky Reps comments on starting and hesitation issues were wrong! All the time I was on the fence as to which saw to buy, I wanted to see Husky come out and say 1) we identified what is causing the problems, and 2) we have resolved the issue. Sort of like Shihl recalling all of the 661s.
> 
> Everyone will have occasional production problems, give me the assurance that you address them properly.


Gotcha. I didn't quite get the jist of what you meant in there. 

And yes, I agree, if something has an issue, it's no a big deal if they step up to the plate and take care of it. If they ignore the problem, that ain't right. This is especially true with this A/T / M-tronic thing. It's new technology for this arena and the OEM's are still learning it. Myself, I think it's a good thing and they will get it right, but they shouldn't ignore the early builds and the people that took the chance on it, if there are issues. They should bend over backwards for a solution or it will cost them future sales.


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 29, 2014)

This has been great discussion. After running 5 tanks threw my 6100 I am not letting it go any time soon. I just cannot justify the extra $$. Always have been partial to Swedish saws. But know I can't say that. The thing is to each there own.

PS This week end hope to run Several more tanks threw it.


----------



## Lignator (Jan 29, 2014)

whoops..........you are right. my bad. i read 6100 as 6401.......


----------



## flotek (Jan 29, 2014)

Well after much deliberation I found a close honest dealer willing to sell me the husqvarna 562xp for 675$ comes with 20" bar and 2 year warranty I don't even have to buy any case of junk oil to get that extra year warranty. . They have sold many 562"s and claim everyone raves them up ..only a couple needed a simple update code . This shop has the diagnostic equipment and know how if a need arises so I think in the next month I'm going to pull the trigger. . I just sold my 290 stihl yesterday so I need to find something before spring creeps in . I'm no husky fan but I'm just hearing way too much great reviews of speed and agility to this saw to not consider it .seems for the 60cc class its a step ahead of the pack


----------



## WKEND LUMBERJAK (Jan 29, 2014)

flotek said:


> Well after much deliberation I found a close honest dealer willing to sell me the husqvarna 562xp for 675$ comes with 20" bar and 2 year warranty I don't even have to buy any case of junk oil to get that extra year warranty. . They have sold many 562"s and claim everyone raves them up ..only a couple needed a simple update code . This shop has the diagnostic equipment and know how if a need arises so I think in the next month I'm going to pull the trigger. . I just sold my 290 stihl yesterday so I need to find something before spring creeps in



Glad you found a good dealer.


----------



## flotek (Jan 29, 2014)

If I could find a ms362 CM for around 700$ I'd be tempted on that saw but like I said earlier most stihl dealers think they have gold on their shelves apparently. . If I buy one of these auto tune new saws I need to be sure there's a knowledgable modern thinking dealer who understands the carb and has tools to work on it. ..not grandpa Louie's saw shop located on a cow path road .. or a desk jockey college kid at the big outdoor emporium who reads you the specs off the brochure if you have a issue . As technology moves ahead so must the dealers and their skills and know how


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 29, 2014)

My dealer had both Stihl and Husky, but he wanted the same for both saws, so price was not the issue. Wish I found a price as good as you are offered, but I didn't.


----------



## fordf150 (Jan 30, 2014)

6400 can be upgraded to 79cc or as far as 84cc with after market big bore. For now 6100 is it. No big bore. 362 can be had for under 700 easily


----------



## pops21 (Jan 30, 2014)

flotek said:


> Well after much deliberation I found a close honest dealer willing to sell me the husqvarna 562xp for 675$ comes with 20" bar and 2 year warranty I don't even have to buy any case of junk oil to get that extra year warranty. . They have sold many 562"s and claim everyone raves them up ..only a couple needed a simple update code . This shop has the diagnostic equipment and know how if a need arises so I think in the next month I'm going to pull the trigger. . I just sold my 290 stihl yesterday so I need to find something before spring creeps in . I'm no husky fan but I'm just hearing way too much great reviews of speed and agility to this saw to not consider it .seems for the 60cc class its a step ahead of the pack



Keep us updated when you buy the saw. I look foward to hearing what a stihl guy thinks of his new husquvarna.


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 30, 2014)

I'm sure those results are easy to predict. Like I have said before, if you buy a saw with the new technology from either Husky or Stihl you will think it is far superior to what you previously had. That is why it is good we have a member who said he had one of each (562 XP and 362 C-M) and said they both performed about the same. He slightly preferred the Stihl, but that could likely vary from person to person. They are both great saws.


----------



## 7sleeper (Jan 30, 2014)

Sure sounds like you are happy with the price!

For me as a fire wooder it just simply wouldn't be worth it. The videos I have seen simply just don't impress me enough. I just have the feeling that all these raves of how much faster the saw is, simply has to do with the higher reeving and that is then just deception in my eyes. In other words screaming does sound great but if it doesn't cut any faster I don't need no screaming. Kind of like a great package only to find a fart bag inside. OK to some people ~1 sec in one 25inch cut means the world. For me it is simply a snail fart.
I would prefer having ~100 bills more in my hand and know that with that money the next ~ 25 gallons!!! of two stroke mix is paid for! (if I use these numbers http://www.eia.gov/petroleum/gasdiesel/) And that would be about the equivalent of ~118!!! refills. That sure would land me a lot of wood and would have paid for the saw in a short time!

Good luck whatever you choose!

7


----------



## BVdog (Jan 30, 2014)

Here is my 2 cents. I started out with Stihl's in the 70's and in the 90's I found Dolmars because my fancy Stihl shop could not get parts for my 042. The one man shop working out of his garage fixed my Stihl and sold me my first Dolmar 6800. Last time I checked I had 6 Dolmars and my new fad Jonsered 670-Champs.. 2 of them. My old friend with the Dolmars would repair saws in front of you and show you how to work on them. Can't give you a thumbs up on the 6100 but Dolmars are a great saw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flotek (Jan 30, 2014)

Cutting through a cookie is one thing but handling the saw and lugging it around a wood lot is another . This is another reason the husky option is on the table in my circumstance . I'm not old but I'm not 20 either .The 362 is pure quality don't get me wrong Stihl makes a durable sano saw but it felt just like my 290 farm boss I'm replacing in my hands ( there was even one sitting beside it to test this) kind of bulky heavy and awkward to roll to the side where the husky has a sleek more natural ergonomic feel to it. . And it's half a pound lighter . I know guys love the power of their dolmars and the savings but The dolmar looks and feels heavy in the hand and personally it appears like it's a big box store Chinese 159$ saw that May sound biased but I never got to actually run one and it's my first impression of looking it over . That sounds biased I know but until I can run one all I have is looks . The dealers don't have demo saws to try they just say " guys like em " my local dolmar dealer says he never even started one or ran it just says they are good ....for. 600$ well I need more to go on than that lol


----------



## MustangMike (Jan 30, 2014)

The 562 is a great saw, but in your comparison with the Farm Boss you are comparing a non Professional saw to a Professional saw. The Professional saws are always lighter & more powerful, from both Stihl & Husky. When you compare apples to apples, the difference disappears.


----------



## BVdog (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow some real wild reviews especially from people who admit they never ran a Dolmar? Feels like China and than says they are heavy? Most China junk I feel is light weight. Don't understand the comment about cutting a cookie? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Jan 30, 2014)

BVdog said:


> My old friend with the Dolmars would repair saws in front of you and show you how to work on them.



I like the sounds of that guy doing your work. 
Heck I have had guys bring beer to my liking and we crack them open while talking and I work on their saws. Heck time or 2 even alittle shine showed up with saws to work on. Got to love it. 

Been known to do a redneck fixes on some saws to get them right back out cutting and did chains while they were waiting.


----------



## BVdog (Jan 30, 2014)

JJ That old Dolmar dealer was over 20 years ago. Since than I do all my own work and some work for friends. Winter projects because come summer nothing but golf. Thanks for the info.. Where are you located ? Thanks Bill


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRCo. (Jan 31, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> Hardly any notisable savings per year, when you consider the expected life-time of the saws - a total non-issue!
> 
> Anyway, if you get the Dolmar or the Stihl in that class, at the same time you de-select exellent handling/nimbleness and responsiveness - basically removing the fun from the use of the saw.


So...you are asserting with completely no proof that Husqy saws are more long lived than the others... And as usual claiming that all other saw brands have terrible handling even though YOU HAVE NEVER USED THEM.

If ignorance is bliss, you must be smiling ear to ear.


----------



## nstueve (Feb 2, 2014)

MRCo. said:


> So...you are asserting with completely no proof that Husqy saws are more long lived than the others... And as usual claiming that all other saw brands have terrible handling even though YOU HAVE NEVER USED THEM.
> 
> If ignorance is bliss, you must be smiling ear to ear.



No, he's saying over a 10-15 service life the savings are less than $20/yr. which if you want to do accounting like that I might as well buy a $30k truck instead of a $24k truck. I could see this being a argument if you were depreciating equipment for a farm through taxes; or via write off for a business.


----------



## tombukt2 (Feb 3, 2014)

interesting 9 page read anguishing over 130 bux he he its pretty simple though Usa bought up stihl Im a German Male I wouldn't buy Mercedes made in Alabama either (where my home is now) look whats happened to some other companies that usa has bought up .. Andreas's name will be on it when I buy it . That simple for myself .. Your American do the right thing I guess Buy American even if it aint theirs originally .. few brownie points there no?


----------



## twostrokeglory (May 4, 2015)

Nice thread. Even though I am a little late to the party, I read this over a few times before I went and purchased my 60cc category chainsaw. I discovered or already knew that Husqvarna, Jonsered, Stihl, Dolmar and Echo are all pretty good chain saws. They all make similar power and are of similar weight, except for the Echo. They don't publish horsepower ratings because some company was sued over misleading horsepower claims. Consequently they don't publish power ratings on their engines. I was annoyed enough with this to cross Echo off the list, even though they have a pretty big dealer close to my house. Speaking of dealers, I discounted their importance due to some comments I read regarding parts stocking at many of these dealers vs ordering online. In addition I have never had either of my Stihls to the dealer for repair work anyway. I tried once to have my 020T repaired but the Stihl dealer's solution to my problem was to buy a brand new chainsaw. He wouldn't even look at my saw! This shows the importance of some dealers . . . So, like many things, it came to a question of price, the one quality we can all quantify easily and accurately. The MS 362 and the 562xp were in the $700 range; both excellent, expensive saws. I looked at the MS 391 for $600 but all that plastic left me very cold. It just didn't feel right. Moreover I have read from a few sources that the 391 is difficult to rebuild or repair, suggesting that it isn't designed for this, suggesting that it is a throw away saw. I didn't want to plunk down 6 bills on a saw that I can't repair. So I bought the Dolmar PS6100 for $535 brand new. It works very well. I bought it from a dealer that sells both Jonsered and Dolmar. He had all the models on the shelf and had demo-Dolmars that I could try. Both guys had been operating and selling chain saws their whole adult life. They were great. I learned another thing: Urban and suburban chain saw dealers generally aren't very good. If you want a good chain saw dealer with knowledgeable people working there, nice inventory of parts and saws, go to a rural dealer. Unlike urban/suburban dealers, rural dealers know what they are doing.


----------



## twostrokeglory (May 4, 2015)

Nice thread. Even though I am a little late to the party, I read this over a few times before I went and purchased my 60cc category chainsaw. I discovered or already knew that Husqvarna, Jonsered, Stihl, Dolmar and Echo are all pretty good chain saws. They all make similar power and are of similar weight, except for the Echo. They don't publish horsepower ratings because some company was sued over misleading horsepower claims. Consequently they don't publish power ratings on their engines. I was annoyed enough with this to cross Echo off the list, even though they have a pretty big dealer close to my house. Speaking of dealers, I discounted their importance due to some comments I read regarding parts stocking at many of these dealers vs ordering online. In addition I have never had either of my Stihls to the dealer for repair work anyway. I tried once to have my 020T repaired but the Stihl dealer's solution to my problem was to buy a brand new chainsaw. He wouldn't even look at my saw! This shows the importance of some dealers . . . So, like many things, it came to a question of price, the one quality we can all quantify easily and accurately. The MS 362 and the 562xp were in the $700 range; both excellent, expensive saws. I looked at the MS 391 for $600 but all that plastic left me very cold. It just didn't feel right. Moreover I have read from a few sources that the 391 is difficult to rebuild or repair, suggesting that it isn't designed for this, suggesting that it is a throw away saw. I didn't want to plunk down 6 bills on a saw that I can't repair. So I bought the Dolmar PS6100 for $535 brand new. It works very well. I bought it from a dealer that sells both Jonsered and Dolmar. He had all the models on the shelf and had demo-Dolmars that I could try. Both guys had been operating and selling chain saws their whole adult life. They were great. I learned another thing: Urban and suburban chain saw dealers generally aren't very good. If you want a good chain saw dealer with knowledgeable people working there, nice inventory of parts and saws, go to a rural dealer. Unlike urban/suburban dealers, rural dealers know what they are doing.


----------



## mountainlake (May 4, 2015)

You believe published HP numbers? Stihl sold a lot MS290 saws due to the over rated HP. Steve


----------



## twostrokeglory (May 4, 2015)

I would think since the lawyers got involved they must be somewhat accurate now Steve. Or at least they are all consistent in their inflation, thanks to the lawyers. I guess I wanted as much information as I could get before I bought. I couldn't get a sufficient amount of information on the Echo so I crossed it off my list.


----------



## Tractorsaw1 (May 4, 2015)

JeremiahJohnson said:


> I like the sounds of that guy doing your work.
> Heck I have had guys bring beer to my liking and we crack them open while talking and I work on their saws. Heck time or 2 even alittle shine showed up with saws to work on. Got to love it.
> 
> Been known to do a redneck fixes on some saws to get them right back out cutting and did chains while they were waiting.



Good thing your not my neighbor!


----------



## mountainlake (May 4, 2015)

twostrokeglory said:


> I would think since the lawyers got involved they must be somewhat accurate now Steve. Or at least they are all consistent in their inflation, thanks to the lawyers. I guess I wanted as much information as I could get before I bought. I couldn't get a sufficient amount of information on the Echo so I crossed it off my list.




The MS290 is rated at 3.8hp yet my 40cc Echo cut just about as fast. That MS290 would be lucky to have 3.2 honest HP. Steve


----------



## B-N (May 5, 2015)

Maybe dieseldave will be able to put an ms290 on his dyno and get some numbers off it?


----------



## Treespotter (Aug 4, 2016)

mountainlake said:


> The MS290 is rated at 3.8hp yet my 40cc Echo cut just about as fast. That MS290 would be lucky to have 3.2 honest HP. Steve




Wolter


----------



## nstueve (Aug 7, 2016)

Locust Cutter said:


> I wonder if this would fit better than the Bailey's version? I have a recently acquired 9010 that I'd like to strap my old 36" Stihl bar on to avoid buying a new 36" Husky/Dolmar mount bar... My 6401 is also very smooth and torquey and would likely give a 362, 562 or otherwise a run for it's money with a 20-24" bar. Not nearly as fast limbing, but a lot more torque. I did incidently fondle a 6100 at a local dealer earlier today... He was wanting $549+tax... If I can't find the receipt for my 562 to prove my purchase and thus get it looked at or send it to Randy, it may get traded in on the 6100. Is it as sexy? No. Does it feel good? Yes. I think it would do quite well in the Hedge I cut. Then again if my 562 goes to Randy, it might go in for the full-monty... Time will tell.



I have some specific cnc 9010 9.5mm to 12mm Stihl adapters. Mike made a custom run just for me. PM me if you need one.


----------



## nstueve (Aug 7, 2016)

jdhacker said:


> It's not name recognition, it's all about dealer support. Where I live Stihl dealers are everywhere. No Dolmar anywhere.



If you need dealer support when buying a new saw there is something wrong going on with their products... Cough cough stihl... 

I say that 1/2 joking but not at the same time. Stihl has pulled more new models back off the self than any other company and has proven themselves behind the tech curve time and time again. Not bagging on them just saying what I see... I've rebuilt the better part of 350 farmboss's in the last 6 years and this is a hobby for me. I got my tree service to buy a 7900 with 28" and 32" stihl bars (adapter). They are in year 4 with it and it has yet to need a major repair... Carb adjust and av spring or two is all. So I guess my point is buy a Toyota up front and you don't need "dealer support"... Parts can be bought online for any saw brand now... No saw that is sold new, even for professional use should need overhaul/rebuild/ or major repair for 5-6 years if maintained properly. Just 2 cents.


----------



## Treespotter (Aug 7, 2016)

nstueve said:


> If you need dealer support when buying a new saw there is something wrong going on with their products... Cough cough stihl...
> ...
> So I guess my point is buy a Toyota up front and you don't need "dealer support"... Parts can be bought online for any saw brand now... No saw that is sold new, even for professional use should need overhaul/rebuild/ or major repair for 5-6 years if maintained properly. Just 2 cents.



My thoughts exactly! 

If you want to be on the safe side you should buy a solid product like Dolmar. You shouldn't buy a saw brand that has service points at every road crossing and spends all its money on advertising. 

Wolter


----------

